# Happy Halloween !!!



## Herb G. (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy Halloween all you ghosts & ghouls. If you're taking the kids out tonite, be careful & watch for cars.
Don't eat too much of your kid's candy either. You'll get a stomach ache. 

Enjoy guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 31, 2018)

@Kenbo, where are the pics from this year??


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 31, 2018)

Tony said:


> @Kenbo, where are the pics from this year??



I'm a little behind on my preparations for this year. I put my lights up on Monday night and last night I got the tombstones out. Tonight is the big night with the front window projection screen and the rest of the decorations. I haven't practiced walking on stilts in a while so I am hoping that I can still walk in them for the Grim Reaper costume. I will try to get some pictures tonight. Happy Halloween. 

I love Halloween.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 31, 2018)

I think one of the funniest Halloween pranks I have seen was when one of my sons was in HS he dressed up as a leaf man. He put on over sized clothes and filled the extra space with padding and leaves, wore a mask hat and gloves so no skin was exposed. He sat motionless on the porch with a bowl of candy in his lap and every time someone reached for candy he would move and scare the heck out of them. My parents stopped by and he even got his grandfather, we had to be a little careful with the real little goblins because it would bring some of them to tears.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (Oct 31, 2018)

This is in a storm drain near our house.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CWS (Oct 31, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> I'm a little behind on my preparations for this year. I put my lights up on Monday night and last night I got the tombstones out. Tonight is the big night with the front window projection screen and the rest of the decorations. I haven't practiced walking on stilts in a while so I am hoping that I can still walk in them for the Grim Reaper costume. I will try to get some pictures tonight. Happy Halloween.
> 
> I love Halloween.


A little BEHIND never hurts once in awhile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 31, 2018)

sprucegum said:


> I think one of the funniest Halloween pranks I have seen was when one of my sons was in HS he dressed up as a leaf man. He put on over sized clothes and filled the extra space with padding and leaves, wore a mask hat and gloves so no skin was exposed. He sat motionless on the porch with a bowl of candy in his lap and every time someone reached for candy he would move and scare the heck out of them. My parents stopped by and he even got his grandfather, we had to be a little careful with the real little goblins because it would bring some of them to tears.




When I was at Keesler back in the late 70s landlord's wife set a scarecrow up on the porch 2 weeks before Halloween. Kids walked by it everyday going to school. One of the boys put the costume on Halloween night and was scaring everyone in that fashion.

Had one little black boy ran in the house, could not get him out! Even after the guy took the mask off. Kid was in the house hiding behind landlord's wife, screaming at the top of his lungs. Finally had to get his momma to lead him out the back door and through the backyard to get him to leave, would not walk back around the house!! Wanted no part of that front porch, in any way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Oct 31, 2018)

Uhhgg...lights out at 7pm!

Yep...old curmudgeon.

On All Hallow's Eve anyway

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 31, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> Happy Halloween all you ghosts & ghouls. If you're taking the kids out tonite, be careful & watch for cars.
> Don't eat too much of your kid's candy either. You'll get a stomach ache.
> 
> Enjoy guys.



My wife hides the candy from me and only takes it out just before trick or treat time  then I have to hope for a light turnout

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 31, 2018)

We haven't had any kids here in 15 years. The 1st year we moved in, we had a bunch of kids show up & we had no candy. The next year, we went to Sam's Club & got 15 lbs. of candy to hand out.
Not one kid showed up.

So, now we don't bother buying candy, except the day after Halloween when it goes on sale for 90% off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 31, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> We haven't had any kids here in 15 years. The 1st year we moved in, we had a bunch of kids show up & we had no candy. The next year, we went to Sam's Club & got 15 lbs. of candy to hand out.
> Not one kid showed up.
> 
> So, now we don't bother buying candy, except the day after Halloween when it goes on sale for 90% off.


Getting that way around here, it is just a couple neighbor kids and our grandchildren. The moms and dads all load up the kids and head for town where they have trunk or treat in the park and they can fill the bag in no time. My grandmother lived half a mile out of our little village and kids would walk to her house because she made the best doughnuts around and usually had several dozen to had out for treats. Now I guess they would have her investigated for handing out home made treats.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 31, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 31, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 31, 2018)

My son and daughter in law

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 31, 2018)

That's freakin hilarious!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 1, 2018)

I think traditional Halloween as I knew it is rapidly dying. Each year we get less and less trick or treaters only about five this year and over half the house did not participate by handing out candy. It’s a shame to see

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 1, 2018)

We had torrential downpours right after the kids finished up which I think the threat of the rain really kept the numbers down. That and being on a school night. Probably only had close to 150 treaters.

My sons neighborhood that he moved into, unbeknowingest to him, is called the Halloween street. It's a cul-de-sac style street and they close the entrance off to vehicles and only let foot traffic in. Neighbors build haunted houses and all kind of crazy stuff!!

I got an Apple video that shows his craziness at his house but this site won't let me load it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Got a you tube account Barry? Load to you tube and link it here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 1, 2018)

Good point Rocky. Quality is very poor but still gives you an idea of the amount of kids. That went on for a couple hours!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 12, 2018)

Finally getting around to posting some pictures of this year's Halloween display. It gets bigger every year. I'm running out of places to store this stuff. LOL,

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------

